# PCC Requirement for Australia General Skilled Migration Visa (subclass 190)



## jaybaxi (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have been invited to apply for 190 visa and I was just wondering what are the requirements for PCC to be completed.

I am from Mumbai and my passport has been issued from Thane RPO. I am currently living in Bangalore for the past 10 months since I work here. I would like to know if I need to apply at the Bangalore Passport Seva Kendra or Thane Passport Seva Kendra.

If I have to apply at the Bangalore Passport Seva Kendra, then what are the documents needed? How much time does the processing take? 

If I have to apply at the Thane Passport Seva Kendra, then what are the documents needed? How much time does the processing take? Are the Thane guys going to verify if I am staying at the address mentioned in the passport or what? 

Anyone who has already done this, please reply as I am really confused as to what needs to be done. Also for medicals which is the hospital I should go for and what are the fees? I have a family of 4. Me, my wife and 2 small kids.

Thanks.

JBB


----------



## Daran (Sep 15, 2012)

HI JBB,

Sorry I dont have the answers for your questions, but I thought I could get one of my doubts clarified from you as Im also ready to lodge the application for the same visa catogory. 

For the submition of documents online, do we need get IETLS results-sheet certified from the approved personnels?

Thanks.

Regards,

DRN


----------



## jaybaxi (Sep 14, 2012)

Daran said:


> HI JBB,
> 
> Sorry I dont have the answers for your questions, but I thought I could get one of my doubts clarified from you as Im also ready to lodge the application for the same visa catogory.
> 
> ...


Hi DRN,

Yes you will need to submit the certified copies of all the documents that you had submitted to get your skills assessed. This includes your 10th, 12th, Degree certificates, Work Exp letters, IELTS score card etc.

All the best!!

Regards,
JBB


----------



## Daran (Sep 15, 2012)

jaybaxi said:


> Hi DRN,
> 
> Yes you will need to submit the certified copies of all the documents that you had submitted to get your skills assessed. This includes your 10th, 12th, Degree certificates, Work Exp letters, IELTS score card etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks JBB.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jaybaxi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for 190 visa and I was just wondering what are the requirements for PCC to be completed.
> 
> ...


What did you do?

Amit


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

daran said:


> hi jbb,
> 
> sorry i dont have the answers for your questions, but i thought i could get one of my doubts clarified from you as im also ready to lodge the application for the same visa catogory.
> 
> ...




ielts trf....skills assessment report..........need not be certified but rest of documents to be certified


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

jaybaxi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for 190 visa and I was just wondering what are the requirements for PCC to be completed.
> 
> ...




EASY THING FOR YOU IS TO APPLY AT tHANE rpo WHICH GETS YOUR PCC IN 24 HOURS IF address on passport is same as your residential addreess...............there you dn't need to change anything......

In my opinion.....If you apply in bangalore......PP office may ask for current address proof.......declaration from owners..........much headache..........but If its in your native....you can manage with known people over there.....

cheers


----------



## bugsbunny (Jul 16, 2013)

hi,

u don't have to certify ur ielts result sheet ..just need to give "Test reference number" which will be on the sheet itself & a scan copy of it ..no need to certify this copy


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> EASY THING FOR YOU IS TO APPLY AT tHANE rpo WHICH GETS YOUR PCC IN 24 HOURS IF address on passport is same as your residential addreess...............there you dn't need to change anything......
> 
> In my opinion.....If you apply in bangalore......PP office may ask for current address proof.......declaration from owners..........much headache..........but If its in your native....you can manage with known people over there.....
> 
> cheers


I am also staying in Bangalore for last 2 years but originally from Mumbai. Just got my passport reissued from Mumbai earlier this month.
Did not reissue in Bangalore as I do not want to change my permanent address on the passport. I live in a rented house here and the address changes every year or so.
Does it really matter where we get the PCC done? I mean it is on a National level and not on State.
Can I apply for PCC in Mumbai though I am in Bangalore? I can meet the officers wrt to the appointment i get online.

Amit


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I am also staying in Bangalore for last 2 years but originally from Mumbai. Just got my passport reissued from Mumbai earlier this month.
> Did not reissue in Bangalore as I do not want to change my permanent address on the passport. I live in a rented house here and the address changes every year or so.
> Does it really matter where we get the PCC done? I mean it is on a National level and not on State.
> Can I apply for PCC in Mumbai though I am in Bangalore? I can meet the officers wrt to the appointment i get online.
> ...


I AM TELLING THIS TO AVOID UNNECESSARY DELAYS.........YES.....ITS ON NATIONAL LEVEL..........but what If they ask you about current address proofs where you stay now in Bangalore........which obviously delays process........so its always better to get it done from home town..........


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> I AM TELLING THIS TO AVOID UNNECESSARY DELAYS.........YES.....ITS ON NATIONAL LEVEL..........but what If they ask you about current address proofs where you stay now in Bangalore........which obviously delays process........so its always better to get it done from home town..........


Thanks for the reply. My concern is whether it is mandatory to get the PCC from the current location only? or it does not matter.
I am more than happy to fly to Mumbai and get it done there. But this should not create any further issues. One last question, does the CO checks where we have got the PCC?

Amit


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My concern is whether it is mandatory to get the PCC from the current location only? or it does not matter.
> I am more than happy to fly to Mumbai and get it done there. But this should not create any further issues. One last question, does the CO checks where we have got the PCC?
> 
> Amit


It doesn't matter where you got it from.......as it is of national validity......


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> It doesn't matter where you got it from.......as it is of national validity......


Thank You Mosa for your quick assistance.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am currently in UK and planning to lodge the visa under 189 next month. Can I get the UK PCC now itself or should i get them only after lodging my visa?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

This raises another concern from my side , what about the details of where you stayed which needs to be filled in various forms like 180 etc.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, does the PCC need to be a true certified copy or no?


Thanks,
Sherif


----------

